# Adjustable Coil Is Born.



## Alex (25/6/14)

Just found this posted on Reddit by *deedupdex*







Just want to get this out of the way already. 22g single adjustable ohm coil with a 20g negative extension. (4 different resistance settings to choose from) with a 26650 atty over 8 settings plus can be achieved! Seeing the first adjustable airflow cap had me thinking why not make an adjustable ohm coil build? The vape industry is flooded with new mods, attys, wires and new technology on the daily. So I wanted to try something and keep up with the rapidly expanding industry. This is in its very baby early stages. It's not perfect so please to those who wants to read on just bear with me haha. This was my third attempt of this adjustable build. I originally wanted a sliding motion to accurately dial in the desired ohm of the user but it wasn't working out too well. This will allow the user to dial in and even swap devices such as a single tube mod, to a VV. Or even just adjust the resistance to their liking and or maybe even save battery. Can you imagine having an adjustable build you can regulate at any given time?
Unfortunately we are still far from this technology and there's only so much you can do with twisting wires. This was currently the best I could do. It has 4 different settings of resistance you could choose from with the potential of more for a bigger size atty. The trick is to use a much bigger negative extension to avoid hot spotting the extension leg. Use an ohm meter and test each slot. Now freely pick any slots to your liking. Anyway thanks for checking it out and I will venture into this more in the future.
One day I will design a game changing atomizer!!! So much ideas to design one since I've started building. Thanks again vapefam!

source

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## BhavZ (25/6/14)

Very Interesting indeed.

By the looks of the design shouldn't be too hard to build. Will definitely come in handy when wanting to try a juice at different resistances so as to determine what resistance is best for your palate given a particular juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/6/14)

Shoe ok, that looks a bit above my abilitys. But looks cool, just dont understand how it works.


----------



## Alex (25/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Shoe ok, that looks a bit above my abilitys. But looks cool, just dont understand how it works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (25/6/14)

Alex said:


>




Thank you, I understand that atleast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

